# Thank you mister Jeremy Summerly naxos own renaissance and Bo Holten top guns?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yah i would like to thank personnaly in this post , i started my renaissance collection of franco-flemish whit your work and your Gesualdo sacred cantatione was well done and ect.

I own you all respect for introducing me to polyphony of Franco-flemish like i said, you seem devoted.
What about you guys what do you think?

Bo Holten not bad either thus said, bless you guys(conductors) :angel:
And salute bene bene


:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Yah i would like to thank personnaly in this post , i started my renaissance collection of franco-flemish whit your work and your Gesualdo sacred cantatione was well done and ect.
> 
> I own you all respect for introducing me to polyphony of Franco-flemish like i said, you seem devoted.
> What about you guys what do you think?
> ...


You must be their best customer, keep them going, and please do enjoy the music.


----------

